# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Gerüchte rund um Imperator Palpatine



## Darkmoon76 (19. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Gerüchte rund um Imperator Palpatine* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Gerüchte rund um Imperator Palpatine*


----------



## Jakkelien (19. August 2019)

Ihr habt die rosa Einhörner vergessen.


----------



## Enisra (19. August 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Ihr habt die rosa Einhörner vergessen.



also richtige Star Wars würden ja wissen, dass es eigentlich der Plot von Dark Empire ist


----------



## Jalpar (19. August 2019)

"Dazu nutzt er ein Schiff, das die Größe eines Sternzerstörers hat, aber mit der weltenvernichten Waffe eines Todessterns ausgestattet ist."

Die Eclipse läßt grüßen (auch wenn sie viel größer ist, als ein Sternenzerstörer). Erst das EU beerdigen, dann aber sich ausgiebig daran bedienen ist ziemlich schamlos. Und dazu auch noch sehr unkreativ.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. August 2019)

Wieso ist das schamlos, eher das Gegenteil, Legends-Dinge zu reanimieren zeigt dass die Ideen auch ins neue Star Wars passen. Bestes Beispiel: Großadmiral Thrawn


----------



## Jakkelien (19. August 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> also richtige Star Wars würden ja wissen, dass es eigentlich der Plot von Dark Empire ist


Alleine die Prämisse ist bescheuert.
Der Imperator lässt das Imperium zerfallen, weil es ihn nicht schützen konnte?
"Lässt zerfallen" weil der Schildgenerator unerwartet auf Endor zerstört wurde und er von Annakin den Schacht herunter geworfen wird?
Und bunkert eine "gewaltige Flotte" irgendwo im All weil Baum?
Und schickt Snoke vor, der in seiner Funktion als "Ablenkung" fast die gesamte Rebellion vernichtet?

Absolut nichts davon funktioniert.


----------



## Enisra (19. August 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wieso ist das schamlos, eher das Gegenteil, Legends-Dinge zu reanimieren zeigt dass die Ideen auch ins neue Star Wars passen. Bestes Beispiel: Großadmiral Thrawn



Vorallem mal ehrlich, was hätte man machen sollen, den Dark Nest Arc Verfilmen?
und dann sollen sich die Leute Fragen wer jetzt Mara Jade ist und die ganzen anderen Typen, ich meine, man merkt doch am gemaule jetzt schon wie wenig Ahnung die "Superfans" haben :x
Wenn man eine Story erzählen will braucht man Freiraum

Abgesehen davon dass doch jeder Dödel wollte, dass man die Thrawn Trilogie verfilmt und man vergisst dass die 8 NSY spielt und Harrison Ford weiterhin keinen Bock mehr auf Star Wars hatte und nur für einen Film zurück kommt,
Zumal George Lucas eh das EU ignoriert hätte



Jakkelien schrieb:


> Alleine die Prämisse ist bescheuert.
> 
> Absolut nichts davon funktioniert.



ach komm, wenn's danach geht: warum interessiert euch Star Wars nochmal überhaupt?
Sollen wir mal durch gehen was sonst alles in Star Wars keinen Sinn macht? 
Angefangen von so Kleinigkeiten wie bei der Schlacht von Endor wie die Flotte überheblich Arrogant im Hintergrund zu lassen, ihr wisst schon, was erst ein Problem wurde als man den gleichen Move mit der Supremacy hat machen lassen als wie mit dem Todesstern
Oder die Schlacht von Yavin wo man noch einen noch sicheren Untergang gehabt hätte, wäre Vader nicht selbst mit 2 Piloten los geflogen


----------



## Jakkelien (19. August 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach komm, wenn's danach geht: warum interessiert euch Star Wars nochmal überhaupt?
> Sollen wir mal durch gehen was sonst alles in Star Wars keinen Sinn macht?
> Angefangen von so Kleinigkeiten wie bei der Schlacht von Endor wie die Flotte überheblich Arrogant im Hintergrund zu lassen, ihr wisst schon, was erst ein Problem wurde als man den gleichen Move mit der Supremacy hat machen lassen als wie mit dem Todesstern
> Oder die Schlacht von Yavin wo man noch einen noch sicheren Untergang gehabt hätte, wäre Vader nicht selbst mit 2 Piloten los geflogen


In beiden Fällen glaubt sich das Imperium seines Sieges sicher. Das ist auch nachvollziehbar, weil auf Endor Elitetruppen stationiert sind und der Todesstern bei Yavin "keine" Schwachstelle hat: „Evakuieren? Im Augenblick des Triumphes? Ich glaube doch, Sie überschätzen ihre Chancen.“

Doch der Käse hier, steht auf einem völlig anderen Blatt und ist in keiner Weise nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## Enisra (20. August 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Doch der Käse hier, steht auf einem völlig anderen Blatt und ist in keiner Weise nachzuvollziehen.



wir können noch andere Dinge aufzählen die keinen Sinn Ergeben im Film, dann rüber gehen zu den Serien und dem EU, wird alles nur weiterhin Mimimi bleiben
besonders wenn man auch einfach sich die Reale Geschichte anschaut mit so Späßen was die Nazis alles für Blödsinn getrieben haben und sich damit selbst ins Knie gefickt haben wie konkurierende Geheimdienste und immerhin sind die DAS Vorbild für das Imperium gewesen und genau solchen Blödsinn hat man auch als Vorbild genommen als Zwischen Thrawn und Dark Empire eine Flotte mit 12 SSDs Chaos angerichtet haben in der Neuen Republik, aber ihr ende Gefunden haben weil sie sich selbst zerfleischt haben und das Ganze ein Test war vom Imperator auf Biss, um seine Reihen zu säubern

Aber Hey, an der Weltraumszene von EP.8 oder der Geburt in EP3. merkt eh, mit Realismus braucht man auch nicht zu kommen, wird eh wieder Ignoriert und weiterhin als Total Unrealistisch abgestempelt, obwohl halt das KRASSE Gegenteil der Fall ist 

-----------------------------------------------------------

Btw., ich denke beim Sternenzerstörer mit Superlaser ist weniger ein Eclipse ähnliches Schiff gemeint sondern eher die Onager Klasse, welche letzt durch die Vorstellung der Erweiterung von Star Wars Armada publik wurde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moriendor (20. August 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Alleine die Prämisse ist bescheuert.
> Der Imperator lässt das Imperium zerfallen, weil es ihn nicht schützen konnte?
> "Lässt zerfallen" weil der Schildgenerator unerwartet auf Endor zerstört wurde und er von Annakin den Schacht herunter geworfen wird?
> Und bunkert eine "gewaltige Flotte" irgendwo im All weil Baum?
> ...



Nicht doch, nicht doch... das hat das Mastermind alles vorher GENAU SO geplant! 

Die Hybris Luke gegenüber im Thronsaal in RotJ war natürlich nur gespielt, da er genau wusste, dass Vader ihn den Schacht runterwerfen wird. Er wollte Luke mit dem force lightning auch nur ein wenig am Bauch kitzeln. Alles ganz harmlos.

Nee, jetzt mal ehrlich... das Ganze hört sich wirklich dermaßen bescheuert an, dass es weh tut. Ich war von Episode VII derart enttäuscht, dass ich mir Episode VIII gar nicht erst angesehen habe (eines Tages werde ich mir allerdings die VII - IX Komplettbox kaufen). Von mir aus können die ja gerne mit diesen New Kids on the Block Hipstern Rey, Kylo Ren und Snoke rummurksen, was das Zeug hält, aber wenn hier die alte(n) Trilogie(n) komplett auf den Kopf gestellt werden soll(en), dann hört der Spaß endgültig auf. Was soll der Schwachsinn? Alles von Palpatine geplant... ja, nee, ist klar. Was für ein gigantischer Quatsch. Offenbar wollen die bei Disney Star Wars nun endgültig den allerletzten Rest geben...

Übrigens habe ich ja schon bei Episode VII so eine Vorahnung gehabt, aber ich sehe das Ende von Episode IX jetzt noch deutlicher vor mir... wie Rey und Kylo sich unsterblich ineinander verknallen und gegen das Überböse vereinen. Mark my words. Das wird mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit eines der peinlichsten cheesy Finals aller Zeiten geben.


----------



## Enisra (20. August 2019)

Moriendor schrieb:


> Nicht doch, nicht doch... das hat das Mastermind alles vorher GENAU SO geplant!



wie ich sagte, die "Superfans" haben auch mal wieder so gar keine Ahnung
Komm, bevor man sich so dumm auslässt, könnte man doch mal auf Jedipedia den Artikel zu Dark Empire durchlesen, dann würe man vielleicht nocht immer Haterkrams schreiben, aber nicht mit so vielen Fehlern in der Logik

Aber Hey, die Liebesgeschichte zwischen Han und Leia war auch viel besser und glaubhafter, ich meine George Lucas ist ein Meister der Romantik, sieht man auch an American Graffitti


----------



## Moriendor (20. August 2019)

Mich interessiert das EU genauso viel wie Disney oder früher LucasFilm, nämlich gar nicht. Kanon sind die Filme und sonst gar nichts. Du kannst aber gerne weiter in Deiner irrelevanten Star Wars Fantasiewelt in der Gegend herum träumen. Mir wurscht...


----------



## LOX-TT (20. August 2019)

Moriendor schrieb:


> Kanon sind die Filme und sonst gar nichts.



Für dich vielleicht, aber nicht für die Allgemeinheit 

Kanon sind neben den Filmen:

- die Serien (Clone Wars, Rebels, Resistance, demnächst Mandalorian ...)
- die "neuen" Comics, Romane und Games  ab Tag X (die Sachen davor sind Legends)


----------



## Evolverx (20. August 2019)

Nein ich denke das Palpatines Rolle in Episode 9 weit kleiner ausfällt als erwartet wird.
Mein Tipp geht mehr in die Richtung das Snoke nicht so tot ist wie es ausgesehen hat und er noch immer die größte Bedrohung ist. Das sein tot in Episode 8 vieleicht auch nur eine art Machtprojektion war wie sie Luke eingesetzt hat.
Und hey, es wäre doch nur richtig wenn diesmal J.J. Abrams auf Rian Johnson scheißt so wie letzterer es umgekehrt mit seinem Film gemacht hatte.


----------



## Cobar (20. August 2019)

> Es soll im Film eine große Überraschung werden, dass eine ungeheuer große Flotte unter der Führung des Imperators nur darauf wartet, die Galaxis anzugreifen.


Wäre ja eine super Überraschung, wenn man schon so lange im Voraus davon hört, besonders wenn man mal bedenkt, wie sehr Disney da bei den vorherigen Filmen auf Geheimhaltung bedacht war, um ja nichts vorher zu spoilern.
Ich denke also eher nicht, dass es so kommen wird oder hoffe es zumindest.
Ich mochte Snoke als neuen (und speziell mächtigen) Gegenspieler, der dann leider von einem dummen Jungen mal eben abgemurkst wurde, nachdem er erst lange als Schatten im Hintergrund aufgebaut wurde.
Nein, so dämlich kann Snoke einfach nicht sein und ab dem Punkt hätte ich am liebsten auch schon da Kino verlassen. Ich ärgere mich sowieso, dass ich mich habe bequatschen lassen und mir Episode 8 im Kino angesehen habe.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich mir Palpatine nicht zurück wünsche, sondern die Geschichte lieber mit Snoke weitergehen sollte...
Wer soll denn eigentlich diese riesige Flotte von Palpatine bekämpfen?
Die paar Leutchen, die vom Widerstand noch überlebt haben oder kann Rey jetzt auch einfach wie Starkiller in The Force Unleashed ganze Sternenzerstörer vom Himmel holen?
Ansonsten dürfte auch das Wunderkind Rey da massive Probleme bekommen, selbst mit ihren Lover Knalltüte Ren zusammen.


----------



## Frullo (20. August 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> wie ich sagte, die "Superfans" haben auch mal wieder so gar keine Ahnung
> Komm, bevor man sich so dumm auslässt, könnte man doch mal auf Jedipedia den Artikel zu Dark Empire durchlesen, dann würe man vielleicht nocht immer Haterkrams schreiben, aber nicht mit so vielen Fehlern in der Logik
> 
> Aber Hey, die Liebesgeschichte zwischen Han und Leia war auch viel besser und glaubhafter, ich meine George Lucas ist ein Meister der Romantik, sieht man auch an American Graffitti



Es ist ganz einfach Enisra - von guten Geschichten hast Du genau Null Ahnung. Ständig gräbst Du das völlig unnütze EU hervor, wenn es doch eigentlich um das Medium Film geht - denn manche Sachen die in einem Buch funktionieren, funktionieren filmisch nicht. Und dann willst Du auch noch den ganzen Schmarren den Disney in der neuen Trilogie verzapft damit begründen, dass es GL nicht besser gemacht habe... Dabei gäbe es diese Deine innige heisse Liebe Namens Star Wars gar nicht ohne ihn! Das ist der Unterschied zwischen ihm und diesen Möchtegern-Kasperles die heute versuchen "die Essenz von Star Wars" zu begreifen (wie Ryan Johnson kürzlich von sich gab...) oder "Aus Sequel-Filmen eine Trilogie entstehen zu lassen (wie JJA von sich gab...): Er war ORIGINELL und er hatte einen PLAN - aber das geht Dir "the-one-and-only-fan" ja sowas von am Hintern vorbei! Und Originalität heisst nicht, etwas aus dem luftleeren Nichts zu erschaffen, sondern Bestehendes (wie Flash Gordon und Seven Samurais) zu nehmen und etwas Neues daraus zu machen. 

Spar Dir Deine idiotischen EU-Verweise, ohne GL gäbe es die nämlich - genau - NICHT.


----------



## derboehsevincent (21. August 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> ...
> Ich mochte Snoke als neuen (und speziell mächtigen) Gegenspieler, der dann leider von einem dummen Jungen mal eben abgemurkst wurde, nachdem er erst lange als Schatten im Hintergrund aufgebaut wurde.
> Nein, so dämlich kann Snoke einfach nicht sein und ab dem Punkt hätte ich am liebsten auch schon da Kino verlassen. Ich ärgere mich sowieso, dass ich mich habe bequatschen lassen und mir Episode 8 im Kino angesehen habe.
> ...



Snoke wurde aufgebaut? Snoke erschien als Riesen-Kartoffel-Gesicht im 7. Teil. Das wars. Da wurde nichts aufgebaut, geschweige denn das er in nur irgendeiner Art und Weise bedrohlich wirkte. Es wurde weder erklärt wo er herkam, noch was er kann. Er saß da rum und laberte dummes Zeug. Snoke war mit Abstand das Schlimmste in der neuen Trilogie und das möchte beim Vorhandensein von Finn, Rose und Holdo schon was heißen.


----------



## Enisra (21. August 2019)

derboehsevincent schrieb:


> Snoke wurde aufgebaut? Snoke erschien als Riesen-Kartoffel-Gesicht im 7. Teil. Das wars. Da wurde nichts aufgebaut, geschweige denn das er in nur irgendeiner Art und Weise bedrohlich wirkte. Es wurde weder erklärt wo er herkam, noch was er kann. Er saß da rum und laberte dummes Zeug. Snoke war mit Abstand das Schlimmste in der neuen Trilogie und das möchte beim Vorhandensein von Finn, Rose und Holdo schon was heißen.



Ja wie gut dass der imperator toll aufgebaut wurde, das war schon Brilliant, ich meine:



derboehsevincent schrieb:


> Snoke  Der Imperator wurde aufgebaut? Snoke  Der Imperator erschien als Riesen-Kartoffel-Gesicht im 7.  5.Teil. Das wars. Da wurde nichts aufgebaut, geschweige denn das er in nur irgendeiner Art und Weise bedrohlich wirkte. Es wurde weder erklärt wo er herkam, noch was er kann. Er saß da rum und laberte dummes Zeug. Snoke  Der Imperator war mit Abstand das Schlimmste in der neuen  alten Trilogie und das möchte beim Vorhandensein von Finn, Rose und Holdo Han, Luke und Leia schon was heißen.



Ich meine man muss die Filme ja nicht mögen, aber  könnte man zumindest mal die alten Filme auch sich vorher mal anschauen oder sich keine so Saudummen Belege ausdenken die keine Meinung mehr sind sondern faktisch belegbarer Blödsinn von Toxischen Hatern? Also dafür dass die Filme alle so schlecht sein sollen, kommen erschreckend wenig Argumente bei rum und oft muss man sich fragen: wenn das einen Stört und der Grund ist, wieso mögt ihr überhaupt Star Wars?
Immerhin sind die ganzen "Gründe" ja schon in den ersten 3 Filmen vorhanden

Apropo: eine Alte Frau mit Chimpansen Augen soll Bedrohlich wirken? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derboehsevincent (21. August 2019)

Ich bin ein toxischer Hater weil ich deine bedingungslose Liebe zu Star Wars nicht Teile? OK. Der Imperator war eine bedrohliche Figur, dem ich sofort abkauft habe, dass er was zu sagen hat, Snoke war ein grottiges CGI Ding, dessen Ziele nie erwähnt wurden. Und das Lea, Luke u, Han bessere Charaktere sind als Finn und Co. solltest selbst du durch deine Roasrote Brille erkennen können.


----------



## Frullo (21. August 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich meine man muss die Filme ja nicht mögen, aber  könnte man zumindest mal die alten Filme auch sich vorher mal anschauen oder sich keine so Saudummen Belege ausdenken die keine Meinung mehr sind sondern faktisch belegbarer Blödsinn von Toxischen Hatern? Also dafür dass die Filme alle so schlecht sein sollen, kommen erschreckend wenig Argumente bei rum und oft muss man sich fragen: wenn das einen Stört und der Grund ist, wieso mögt ihr überhaupt Star Wars?
> Immerhin sind die ganzen "Gründe" ja schon in den ersten 3 Filmen vorhanden.



Du lässt wie üblich immer wieder ausser acht, dass die OT (bis zur Entstehung der PT) keine filmische Vorgeschichte besass. Die NT indes muss der aufgebauten Lore (durch 6 Filme und 2 Serien...) Rechnung tragen: Während sich ein Imperator in der OT auch ohne Vorgeschichte präsentieren lässt (eine Vorgeschichte die dann GL durchaus befriedigend nachgeliefert hat...), ist dies bei Snoke aufgrund der Lore nicht mehr so einfach möglich - aufgrund des Timegaps zwischen VI und VII stellt sich unvermittelt die Frage, wie jemand wie Snoke zu einer solch wichtigen Figur im Star Wars Universum werden konnte. Und komm mir nicht wieder mit irgendwelchen Büchern und Comics, die Snokes Vorgeschichte erklären sollen - darauf will ich in einem Film, oder zumindest in einer "Trilogie" (ob sie diesen Namen wirklich verdient, muss sich erst noch zeigen...), verzichten dürfen.

Und Star Wars zu lieben heisst nicht, dass man alles widerspruchslos hinnimmt, was einem in Sachen Star Wars serviert wird - sonst müsste man ja als "wahrer Star Wars Fan" die Ewok-Filme ebenfalls mögen...


----------



## Enisra (21. August 2019)

derboehsevincent schrieb:


> Ich bin ein toxischer Hater weil ich deine bedingungslose Liebe zu Star Wars nicht Teile? OK. Der Imperator war eine bedrohliche Figur, dem ich sofort abkauft habe, dass er was zu sagen hat, Snoke war ein grottiges CGI Ding, dessen Ziele nie erwähnt wurden. Und das Lea, Luke u, Han bessere Charaktere sind als Finn und Co. solltest selbst du durch deine Roasrote Brille erkennen können.



ach komm, kannst du nicht wo anders nerven? YT und Mixer sind tolle Orte für Leute die so Aussagen treffen
Und vielleicht bist einfach ein Toxischer Hater weil man sich irgendwelchen Mist ausdenkt der faktisch und Belegbar Falsch ist, Dinge verklärt und keine Gegenargumente vorbringen kann
Aber Putzig wie anderen eine Rosa Rote Brille vorwirfst, dann aber Krass Dinge verklärst. WO war der Imperator bis zur Hologramszene irgendwo vorher vorhanden? Richtig: garnicht! Und was hat der gemacht? Auch nur komisch rumgeschwafelt und sah beim ersten mal auch nicht Bedrohlich sondern lächerlich aus und war beim Zweiten mal auch nicht Bedrohlich sondern ein Faltiger Typ mit Kaputze der wahlweise entweder klingt als pennt der gleich ein oder ein Kehlkopfmikro hat weil er 2 Feuerzeuge am Tag wegraucht hat
WO soll das Bedrohlich sein? Was hat der da gemacht und geleistet? Bis auf den Senat auflösen im Vorgänger? Nichts, gucks nach

Wenn kein Hater sein willst, denk dir halt was richtiges aus aber nicht so einen Blödsinn 

Aber Hey, man muss schon sagen: der Imperator in der SE war wirklich top Notch CGI ...
Wird halt nicht besser, auch nicht für 97


----------



## Frullo (21. August 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach komm, kannst du nicht wo anders nerven?



"Toxische Fans" ziehen nun mal "Toxische Hater" an...



Enisra schrieb:


> ...faktisch und Belegbar...



FAKT 1: Die OT hatte bei ihrer Entstehung keine filmische Vorgeschichte, die NT hat eine.

FAKT 2: Der Imperator bezieht sein Bedrohungspotential über Darth Vader: DER Bösewicht in Star Wars kniet vor jemandem nieder und erklärt nachdem er in der Vorepisode jemanden aus der Ferne mittels Force-Choke umgebracht hat, weil dieser seinen Job nicht gemacht hat einem anderen Untergebenen, der Imperator verzeihe nicht so leicht wie er (Darth Vader) es tuhe. Das Bedrohungspotential von Kylo Renn hält sich in extreme Grenzen: Er wirkt am ehesten wie ein hyperaktiver Jugendlicher, der seine ADS-Medikamente nicht genommen hat - im Vergleich zu Vader nicht wirklich bedrohlich. Daher überträgt Kylos Kniefall vor Snoke auch kein substantielles Bedrohungspotential.

Wie üblich wirst Du mein Posting ignorieren, da Du bei mir nicht mit EU kommen kannst. Von daher ist Deine Nachfrage nach Fakten einfach nur eines: Geheuchelt. Egal, Hauptsache andere kriegen mit, wo Deine Argumentationskette faktisch ein Ende findet...


----------



## Rdrk710 (21. August 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> "Toxische Fans" ziehen nun mal "Toxische Hater" an...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Zitat "Der Imperator verzeiht nicht so leicht wie ich es tue" stammt aber aus Die Rückkehr der Jedi Ritter. Meiner Meinung nach hat Enisra da schon recht. Als der Imperator in Das Imperium schlägt zurück in dieser kleinen Szene auftauchte war dem damaligen Zuschauer nicht im geringsten klar, was seine Funktion ist, warum Vader vor ihm niederkniet etc. In so fern eigentlich exakt die selbe Situation. 

Was aber NICHT heißt, dass ich mit dem Ergebnis, dass Snoke nur ein dahergelaufener Depp war, der sich von einem Lichtschwert durchbohren lässt während er Shittalk betreibt, er könne alle Gedanken von Kylo durchschauen blablabla, happy bin


----------



## Frullo (21. August 2019)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Das Zitat "Der Imperator verzeiht nicht so leicht wie ich es tue" stammt aber aus Die Rückkehr der Jedi Ritter.



Habe nie etwas anderes behauptet - trotzdem spielt es einen gewichtigen Unterschied, denn zu diesem Zeitpunkt haben wir den Imperator nach wie vor NICHT leibhaftig zu Gesicht bekommen. Und sogar seine Ankunft auf dem 2. Todesstern (Formationsflüge vor der Raumstation, Parade im Raumhangar) teilt sehr klar mit, dass hier jemand wichtiges kommt.



Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat Enisra da schon recht. Als der Imperator in Das Imperium schlägt zurück in dieser kleinen Szene auftauchte war dem damaligen Zuschauer nicht im geringsten klar, was seine Funktion ist, warum Vader vor ihm niederkniet etc. In so fern eigentlich exakt die selbe Situation.



Eben nicht - weil, wie ich bereits erwähnte, Vaders extremes Bedrohungspotential durch seinen Kniefall auf den Imperator übertragen wird. "Kleinkind-Agressionen-Kylo" kann diese Aufgabe nicht wirklich erfüllen.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. August 2019)

Die Gedanken hat er ja richtig gelesen, nur eben war es ein anderes Lichtschwert als er annahm genau wie ein anderer "wahrer Feind" der von ivm niedergestreckt werden wollte


----------



## Rdrk710 (21. August 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Eben nicht - weil, wie ich bereits erwähnte, Vaders extremes Bedrohungspotential durch seinen Kniefall auf den Imperator übertragen wird. "Kleinkind-Agressionen-Kylo" kann diese Aufgabe nicht wirklich erfüllen.



Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Der Kniefall Vaders alleine sagte mir jetzt nicht wirklich viel, außer dass er halt den Typ mit dem Titel "Imperator" vor sich hat. Das ganze Bedrohungpotenzial kam für mich erst im Kontext der Episode 6 heraus, als der Imperator tatsächlich aufgetreten ist, damals ungeahnte Sithkräfte gezeigt hat und herrlich sinister von Ian McDiarmid verkörpert wurde. Und DA hat für mich Episode 8 verkackt. Der Auftritt Snokes in 7 dagegen war für mich ähnlich nichtssagend bis interessant wie der des Imperators von Epsiode 5.


----------



## Rdrk710 (21. August 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die Gedanken hat er ja richtig gelesen, nur eben war es ein anderes Lichtschwert als er annahm genau wie ein anderer "wahrer Feind" der von ivm niedergestreckt werden wollte



Kann man so sehen. In so fern bin ich dafür, diese Trilogie erstmal abschließen zu lassen, denn es wäre - meiner Meinung nach - nicht das erste Mal, dass dank der Folgeepisode alles eh nochmal in ganz anderem Licht dasteht. Danach kann man dann endgültig urteilen, ob die Trilogie gelungen war oder Mist


----------



## Frullo (21. August 2019)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Der Kniefall Vaders alleine sagte mir jetzt nicht wirklich viel, außer dass er halt den Typ mit dem Titel "Imperator" vor sich hat.



Da werden wir uns wohl nicht einig (was natürlich ok ist). Für mich bedeutete der Kniefall der gefürchtetsten Figur im damaligen Star Wars Universum, dass derjenige vor dem er auf die Knie fällt noch mächtiger sein muss - ohne das der Imperator auch nur einen Finger krümmen muss.


----------



## Rdrk710 (21. August 2019)

Gut. Das Gefühl hatte ich allerdings bei Tarkin auch - immerhin der eine Offizier, der Vader in die Schanken weist  Der ist aber dann auch (leider) unspektakulär draufgegangen... Aber es ist ja ok, anderer Meinung zu sein, so lange der Ton passt. Und da hast du ja schon einiges mitgemacht hier 

Edit: Was schade ist, denn soweit ich weiß hatte der Darsteller von Tarkin im Gegensatz zur Alec Guinnes richtig Freude an der Sache. Da hätte auch was cooles draus werden können...


----------



## Frullo (21. August 2019)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Aber es ist ja ok, anderer Meinung zu sein, so lange der Ton passt. Und da hast du ja schon einiges mitgemacht hier



Weiss nicht, was Du hier genau meinst - das ich auf Enisras Star Wars Postings bisweilen mal mehr mal weniger "angriffig" reagiere hängt halt damit zusammen,  dass seine Argumentationsweise praktisch immer auf dasselbe hinausläuft: Wer die neuen Teile nicht mag, hat im Thema Star Wars nix verloren (das ist jetzt natürlich sehr vereinfacht ausgedrückt, aber im Wesentlichen kommt es hin). Sein "Ton" ist dann eben auch entsprechend "herablassend"...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. August 2019)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Das Zitat "Der Imperator verzeiht nicht so leicht wie ich es tue" stammt aber aus Die Rückkehr der Jedi Ritter. Meiner Meinung nach hat Enisra da schon recht. Als der Imperator in Das Imperium schlägt zurück in dieser kleinen Szene auftauchte war dem damaligen Zuschauer nicht im geringsten klar, was seine Funktion ist, warum Vader vor ihm niederkniet etc. In so fern eigentlich exakt die selbe Situation.


Bereits zwischen Ep4 und 5 war klar (ich wurde via Kumpel vom ersten SW Club Deutschlands "gespoilert" das er ehemalig Senator war der dann die Macht an sich gerissen hat !



Frullo schrieb:


> Für mich bedeutete der Kniefall der gefürchtetsten Figur im damaligen Star Wars Universum, dass derjenige vor dem er auf die Knie fällt noch mächtiger sein muss - ohne das der Imperator auch nur einen Finger krümmen muss.


This !



Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Gut. Das Gefühl hatte ich allerdings bei Tarkin auch - immerhin der eine Offizier, der Vader in die Schanken weist


Jo, der ist auch "nebenbei" Großmoff und hat sich praktisch selbst unmittelbar befördert und zwischen dem Imp und den anderen Moffs platziert.
Vader ist vom Rang her sogar einem "normalen" Moff unterstellt, hat aber gewisse Vorzüge als "Sonderbeauftragter in Machtfragen".


----------



## Rdrk710 (21. August 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Jo, der ist auch "nebenbei" Großmoff und hat sich praktisch selbst unmittelbar befördert und zwischen dem Imp und den anderen Moffs platziert.
> Vader ist vom Rang her sogar einem "normalen" Moff unterstellt, hat aber gewisse Vorzüge als "Sonderbeauftragter in Machtfragen".



Wovon man aber nichts wusste während Ep. 4 im Koo lief. Das alles wurde ja erst später "dazugedichtet".


----------



## Rdrk710 (21. August 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Weiss nicht, was Du hier genau meinst - das ich auf Enisras Star Wars Postings bisweilen mal mehr mal weniger "angriffig" reagiere hängt halt damit zusammen,  dass seine Argumentationsweise praktisch immer auf dasselbe hinausläuft: Wer die neuen Teile nicht mag, hat im Thema Star Wars nix verloren (das ist jetzt natürlich sehr vereinfacht ausgedrückt, aber im Wesentlichen kommt es hin). Sein "Ton" ist dann eben auch entsprechend "herablassend"...



Sagen wir mal so. DAS war wirklich nicht als Kritik an DIR gedacht


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. August 2019)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Wovon man aber nichts wusste während Ep. 4 im Koo lief. Das alles wurde ja erst später "dazugedichtet".


Angeblich soll die Story von 1-6 im Vorfeld größtenteils fix gewesen sein, wurde zumindest zu der Zeit behauptet.
GL hat demnach nur mit 4 gestartet wegen den technischen Möglichkeiten seinerzeit. THX, ILM etc. hat er ja erst begründet um mehr zu ermöglichen.
Insofern fand ich es glaubwürdig, hab aber kein Stein der Waisen in der Tasche.


----------



## Enisra (21. August 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Angeblich soll die Story von 1-6 im Vorfeld größtenteils fix gewesen sein, wurde zumindest zu der Zeit behauptet.
> GL hat demnach nur mit 4 gestartet wegen den technischen Möglichkeiten seinerzeit. THX, ILM etc. hat er ja erst begründet um mehr zu ermöglichen.
> Insofern fand ich es glaubwürdig, hab aber kein Stein der Waisen in der Tasche.



das ist kein Angeblich, das wird immer nur gerne behauptet, aber Faktisch war es nur eher ein paar Stichpunkte auf je einer Seite pro Film und das ist nicht viel, was man daran sieht, das keiner vor Ep2. wusste wie die Klonkriege aussehen. in der Thrawn Trilogie wird noch davon berichtet dass die Republik von den Klonmeistern angriffen wurde und ernsthaft, aber das wäre schon ein very FAR stretch das rumzuwurschteln dass es mit der Geschichte die man gesehen hat übereinstimmt


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. August 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> das ist kein Angeblich, das wird immer nur gerne behauptet, aber Faktisch war es nur eher ein paar Stichpunkte auf je einer Seite pro Film und das ist nicht viel, was man daran sieht, das keiner vor Ep2. wusste wie die Klonkriege aussehen. in der Thrawn Trilogie wird noch davon berichtet dass die Republik von den Klonmeistern angriffen wurde und ernsthaft, aber das wäre schon ein very FAR stretch das rumzuwurschteln dass es mit der Geschichte die man gesehen hat übereinstimmt


Ich schreib "angeblich" weil ich die Quelle damals aus der Pre Internet Zeit nicht prüfen konnte.

Ich finde es aber erstaunlich "wie genau man heute alles weis" das man es als Faktum darstellen kann.


----------



## Enisra (21. August 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich schreib "angeblich" weil ich die Quelle damals aus der Pre Internet Zeit nicht prüfen konnte.
> 
> Ich finde es aber erstaunlich "wie genau man heute alles weis" das man es als Faktum darstellen kann.



Es ist ein Fakt weil man die Threatments sich anschauen kann und die sind nicht sonderlich lang


----------



## Frullo (22. August 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> das ist kein Angeblich, das wird immer nur gerne behauptet, aber Faktisch war es nur eher ein paar Stichpunkte auf je einer Seite pro Film und das ist nicht viel, was man daran sieht, das keiner vor Ep2. wusste wie die Klonkriege aussehen. in der Thrawn Trilogie wird noch davon berichtet dass die Republik von den Klonmeistern angriffen wurde und ernsthaft, aber das wäre schon ein very FAR stretch das rumzuwurschteln dass es mit der Geschichte die man gesehen hat übereinstimmt



Und wieder kramst Du das EU raus, von welchem sich GL bekanntlich nie zu etwas zwingen liess... QED - und hey, eine Seite pro Film ist NACH WIE VOR mehr, als Wunderkind JJA vorzuweisen hat (oder zumindest sorgte GL dafür, dass sich Drehbuchautor und Regie daran hielten, im Gegensatz zu Kennedy, die Ryan Johnson walten und schalten liess... wohl weil ihr die Frauen-zentrische Geschichte gefiel...)

QED


----------



## LOX-TT (22. August 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Und wieder kramst Du das EU raus, von welchem sich GL bekanntlich nie zu etwas zwingen liess



Der Name des Planeten Coruscant wurde aus dem EU übernommen.
Die Twilek Jedi Ayla Secura wurde aus einem Dark Horse Comic übernommen.

um nur 2 Gegenbeispiele zu nennen, es gab mit Sicherheit mehr, vor allem wenn man Clone Wars mit rein nimmt, das zwar Dave Filoni machte, aber sich mit Lucas eng beraten hatte. Unter anderen stammte sowohl Darth Mauls Rückkehr als auch die Mandalore/Death Watch-Arks aus Wünschen von GL, die Filoni dann umsetzte. Glaub der Order 66 Ark, der Qui-Gon/Dagobah Ark und der Mortis Ark kamen auch von Wünschen von ihm, bin mir da aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Frullo (22. August 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Der Name des Planeten Coruscant wurde aus dem EU übernommen.
> Die Twilek Jedi Ayla Secura wurde aus einem Dark Horse Comic übernommen.
> 
> um nur 2 Gegenbeispiele zu nennen, es gab mit Sicherheit mehr, vor allem wenn man Clone Wars mit rein nimmt, das zwar Dave Filoni machte, aber sich mit Lucas eng beraten hatte. Unter anderen stammte sowohl Darth Mauls Rückkehr als auch die Mandalore/Death Watch-Arks aus Wünschen von GL, die Filoni dann umsetzte. Glaub der Order 66 Ark, der Qui-Gon/Dagobah Ark und der Mortis Ark kamen auch von Wünschen von ihm, bin mir da aber nicht sicher.



Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass sich GL nie am EU bediente, sondern dass er sich davon nie zu etwas zwingen liess.


----------



## MichaelG (22. August 2019)

George Lucas hat eh seinen eigenen Stiefel gefahren. An ihm hatte mich massivst genervt, daß er ständig die klassische Trilogie überarbeitet hat, statt endlich einmal was Neues zu bringen und die Storyline zu erweitern. Ich weiß gar nicht wieviele Fassungen es von der klassischen Trilogie insgesamt gibt ? Normal, THX, Extended, dann eine bildüberarbeitete..... Als Lucas dann nach zig Jahren endlich einmal etwas Neues brachte, nervte ein JarJarBinks herum. Und statt endlich eine Episode VII bis IX zu entwickeln hat er lieber die Vorgeschichte von Darth Vader/Anakin Skywalker erzählt. Etwas was er meiner Meinung nach auch hätte später bringen können, weil da keine Abhängigkeit von Darstellern der Vorserie vorhanden gewesen ist (im Gegensatz zu Ep. VII bis IX). Weil eine Fortsetzung nach Episode VI durch das natürliche Altern der Darsteller zeitliche Limits setzt. Aber nöö es mußte Ep. I bis III sein. Und so wurde die filmische Umsetzung einer interessanten Zeitphase durch das Altern der Schauspieler und durch Lucas langsames Voranschreiten verhindert.

Wenn George Lucas hier mehr und intensiver an neuen Projekte entwickelt hätte, statt an den alten immer wieder herumzufrickeln wäre es nämlich durchaus auch realistisch möglich gewesen, daß er z.B. auch eine Trilogie hätte bringen können die zeitlich zwischen Episode VI und VII gespielt hätte. Aber bei der langen Pause zwischen Episode VI und VII und der zwischenzeitlichen Alterung der Darsteller war das irgendwann halt zu spät dafür. Das ist auf Lucas Mist gewachsen. 

Ob es jetzt aber eine Firma wie Disney besser macht wage ich noch zu bezweifeln. Es gibt wirklich gute Filme (Solo - A Star Wars Saga), es gibt Filme die ich nicht so sehr mag (sind gut aber eben nicht mehr und mit blassen Charakteren wie Rogue One) Und dann gibt es ja noch die eigentliche Trilogie. Bei der ich mir in der Gesamtwertung noch nicht ganz sicher bin. Ep. IX fehlt ja auch noch. Aber Disney hat vieles irgendwie auch recyclet und es gab einige WTF-Momente (Leia im Weltraum, Sprit geht aus und die Reaktion darauf). Bis auf einige Robotertypen gabs auch nichts bahnbrechend neues....

Es sind für mich keine "Haßfilme". Keine Frage. Aber eine neue Benchmark setzen sie trotz massiver Investitionen trotzdem wiederum auch nicht. Das einzige was mich wundert ist, daß bei Episode VII bis VIII keiner herumsingt.   *grins*

Und der Wechsel der Regisseure innerhalb einer Trilogie ist einer Kontinuität auch abträglich und imho alles andere als gut. 

Bislang liegen Episode VII und VIII aber aus meiner Sicht qualitativ deutlich hinter Episode III bis VI aber immer noch vor Ep. I bis III. Da hätte ich mir schon wesentlich mehr erhofft.

Und bislang interessante Storylines (Jango/Boba Fett) und Settings fehlen mir noch als Verfilmung. Aber die kommen vielleicht noch als Stand Alone Filme ala Solo oder in Serienform.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. August 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> weil da keine Abhängigkeit von Darstellern der Vorserie vorhanden gewesen ist (im Gegensatz zu Ep. VII bis IX). Weil eine Fortsetzung nach Episode VI durch das natürliche Altern der Darsteller zeitliche Limits setzt.



Frank Oz (Yoda)? Antony Daniels (C-3PO)? Peter Mayhew (Chewbacca)? Ian McDiarmind (Palpatine)?


----------



## MichaelG (22. August 2019)

Ups ja. Korrigiere das Ganze auf weniger große Abhängigkeit. Zumal man einen Chewbacca, einen Yoda und einen Palpatine bei den ersteren Beiden aufgrund der Masken durchaus (leichter) anders besetzen könnte wie einen Luke, eine Leia, einen Han Solo......

Und hätte George nicht permanent an Episode III bis IV herumgepopelt hätten auch problemlos Ep. I bis III und VII bis IX kommen können ohne daß die Darsteller in der Zwischenzeit zu stark altern.  Das wäre die allerbeste Option gewesen.


----------



## Frullo (22. August 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und der Wechsel der Regisseure innerhalb einer Trilogie ist einer Kontinuität auch abträglich und imho alles andere als gut.



Stop. Regie der OT:

Eine neue Hoffnung: George Lucas
Das Imperium schlägt zurück: Irvin Kershner
Die Rückkehr der Jedi Ritter: Richard Marquand

Da haben die unterschiedlichen Regisseure der Qualität keinen Abbruch getan - zumindest V hat die Qualität von IV gehalten, wenn nicht sogar gesteigert (für viele DER Lieblings-Star Wars-Film, wenn auch nicht für mich...). Das Problem in Sachen Disney liegt für mich "weiter oben"...

Wenn ich GL in Sachen PT etwas vorwerfe, dann dass er selbst Regie geführt hat, statt wie bei V und VI in den (trotzdem sehr einflussreichen) Hintergrund zu treten - das hätte die Qualität der Filme vermutlich angehoben. Als Regisseur hat er meines Erachtens ein sehr gutes Händchen für das Visuelle, ist aber eher dürftig wenn es um das Charakterliche geht ("Faster" and "More intense"). Und während ihm in der OT die Schauspieler vermutlich noch Paroli boten, wagte das wohl während der Erstellung der PT niemand...

Dass er statt I bis III nicht VII - IX gedreht hat, muss nicht zwingend an ihm gelegen haben - gut möglich dass der eine oder andere Schauspieler (Zwinker-Zwinker Mr. Ford...) in den Folgejahren der OT einfach abgeneigt war, nochmals in die Rolle zu schlüpfen.


----------



## MichaelG (22. August 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Stop. Regie der OT:
> 
> Eine neue Hoffnung: George Lucas
> Das Imperium schlägt zurück: Irvin Kershner
> ...



Da war aber dank GL eine rote Linie in der Storyline erkennbar. Bei Ep. VII bis IX haben die Regisseure freie Hand und die Regisseure von Ep. IX müssen (mal überspitzt) den Scherbenhaufen aufkehren, den Ep. VII und VIII erschaffen haben. Weil viele Handlungsstränge offen sind. Der Regisseur von Ep. VII und VIII hat vielleicht eine Idee wie er das ganze in einer finalen Episode klärt. Aber ein neues Regisseurteam muß sich überlegen, was sich der Vorgänger dabei gedacht hat. Und ob das am Ende gut geht steht noch in den Sternen. Ich sehe hier aber die Gefahr eines Scheiterns. Entweder bleibt ein großer Teil der offenen Handlungsstränge weiterhin offen oder es werden Dinge ignoriert oder mit Gewalt und blöden Aktionen zu Ende gebracht. Ich weiß nicht....

Und die direkte Regie von GL in Ep I bis III hat der Trilogie geschadet. Als graue Eminenz im Hintergrund hatte er seine Stärken. Aber nicht als direkter Lenker an der Front. Da gebe ich Dir definitiv Recht.


----------



## Frullo (22. August 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da war aber dank GL eine rote Linie in der Storyline erkennbar.



Mit dieser "roten Linie" war ja für die NT eigentlich JJA beauftragt worden - nur wurde die rote Linie von Kennedy nicht durchgesetzt (da ja JJA bei VIII nicht dabei war) - wie bereits erwähnt liess man Johnson bei VIII einfach schalten und walten... Darum wirken die bisherigen beiden Teile der NT auch nicht "wie aus einem Guss". Ob nun der für IX zurückkehrende JJA dem ganzen doch noch einen Hauch "Trilogie-Feeling" vermitteln kann, steht tatsächlich in den Sternen.

Meine Erwartungshaltung habe ich dementsprechend sehr tief angesetzt - ehrlich gesagt bin ich froh, dass dieses Kapitel der Star Wars Saga dieses Jahr ein Ende findet.


----------

